# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Πληστικό karcher

## picdev

Εχει πέσει στα χέρια μου ένα πληστικό karcher , είναι 
σαν αυτό στο βίντεο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysxsEE7-1-Q
Εχει δύο προβλήματα, πατάς τη σκανδάλη και δεν ξεκινάει, εκτός αν βγάλεις τη φυσούνα της πίεσης και μόλις πάρει μπρος τότε τη βάζεις και ψεκάζει κανονικά,
το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι το μοτέρ δεν σταματάει να δουλεύει μόλις αφίσεις τη σκανδάλη και πρέπει να το κλήσεις τελείως.
Αν γίνουν τα παραπάνω πετάει κανονικά νερό με πίεση
Αξίζει να το επισκευάσω?

----------


## vasilimertzani

αυτο που δειχνεις ειναι καλο 300+€ οποτε αξιζει η επισκευη.Για το οτι δεν ξεκιναει δυο πραγματα πιθανων το προκαλουν.Ενα ειναι μηχανικα για καποιο λογο εχει χαλασει το πιστολι οποτε πατωντας το δεν ανοιγεις την παροχη(μαλλον αυτο συμβαινει αφου μολις τα ξυλωσεις δουλευει) και 2.να εχει χαλασει μια βαλβιδα που παταει το μπουτον σταρτ-στοπ(που μαλλον για αυτο οφειλεται η βαλβιδα).
ειναι στο βιντεο στο 7,23 αλλα δεν την λυνει καθολου.

----------


## konman

> και 2.να εχει χαλασει μια βαλβιδα που παταει το μπουτον σταρτ-στοπ(που μαλλον για αυτο οφειλεται η βαλβιδα).
> ειναι στο βιντεο στο 7,23 αλλα δεν την λυνει καθολου.


Ναι αυτο πιστευω και εγω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> πατάς τη σκανδάλη και δεν ξεκινάει, εκτός αν βγάλεις τη φυσούνα της πίεσης και μόλις πάρει μπρος τότε τη βάζεις και ψεκάζει κανονικά


Γιαυτό σου λένε ότι μετά από κάθε χρήση και αφού σταματήσεις το πλυστικό . πιέζεις το πιστόλι πρώτα να αδειάσει και να γίνει αποσυμπίεση. μέχρι την επόμενη πλύση να παραμείνει ασυμπίεστο. Και την επόμενη φορά που θα το ξαναβάλεις εμπρός πριν το βάλεις μπρος πατάς πρώτα σκανδάλη να αδειάσει αέρας .




> το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι το μοτέρ δεν σταματάει να δουλεύει μόλις αφίσεις τη σκανδάλη και πρέπει να το κλήσεις τελείως.


Σε μερικά σταματάνε μετά από 30 δευτερόλεπτα (μετά μουγκρίζουν). άλλα πάλι επειδή είναι ευαίσθητα ένα καλό καθάρισμα στο φίλτρο από τυχόν σκουπίδια στην είσοδο του λάστιχου νερού είναι ευλογία .

Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν διαρροές έστω ελάχιστες , είτε στο πιστόλι είτε στον σύνδεσμο στο καρούλι , τσακισμένα λάστιχα τροφοδοσίας νερού . Υψηλή/χαμηλή πίεση νερού στην βρύση /δικτύου παροχής.

Το καρούλι της συσκευής βγάλε όσα μέτρα λάστιχου μπορείς προτού να εργαστείς ασχέτως αν η εργασία σου είναι κοντά. 
Αν έχεις βάλει μπαλαντέζα ρεύματος (καρούλι) ξετύλιξε το όλο

Τα πιστόλια αυτά ανάλογα το συγκεκριμένο μπεκ που βάζεις για κάθε τύπου εργασία . φρόντιζε και για την ανάλογη πίεση.

Αν κάνεις όλα τα παραπάνω είσαι ωραίος ... αν δεν δουλέψει και πάλι , τότε βαριοπούλα και σιδεροπρίονα !

----------


## picdev

οτι δεν σταματάει να γυρνάει το μοτέρ που μπορεί να οφείλεται? 
αυτό με προβληματίζει περισσότερο.
Λέτε να είναι η βαλβίδα? θα το ανοίξω και θα βγάλω μερικές φωτό ευχαριστώ.
Οπως και να χει με το πολύμετρο μπορώ να τσεκάρω την εντολή του πιστολιού

----------


## vasilimertzani

> οτι δεν σταματάει να γυρνάει το μοτέρ που μπορεί να οφείλεται? 
> αυτό με προβληματίζει περισσότερο.
> Λέτε να είναι η βαλβίδα? θα το ανοίξω και θα βγάλω μερικές φωτό ευχαριστώ.
> Οπως και να χει με το πολύμετρο μπορώ να τσεκάρω την εντολή του πιστολιού


Σου ξαναλεω.Εχει καποια βαλβιδα η οποια με την πιεση ελευθερωνεται και παταει ενα μπουτον οπου κλεινει το μοτερ.Κατι απο αυτα δεν θα λειτουργει.

----------


## sz1962

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
έχω και εγώ ένα KARCHER K3.550 αλλά έχει μειωθεί πολύ η πίεσή του.
Μήπως έχει τύχει σε κανέναν σας και μπορεί να βοηθήσει:

----------


## vasilimertzani

υποθετω οτι καποια βαθμιδα της αντλιας εχει χαλασει και δεν ανεβαζει πιεση.δεν υπαρχει κανενας αντιπροσωπος?
https://www.ransomspares.co.uk/diagr...(1.180-130.0)/
ayto ειναι spareparts,δειχνει τις βαλβιδες της αντλιας που ανεβαζουν την πιεση.Αν εχει χαλασει καποια απο αυτη (αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι σε λειτουργια βαθμιδας)https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysxsEE7-1-Q και ενα dissasembly απο παρομοιο.

----------


## sz1962

Άλλαξα το O-Ring εδώ 
https://www.ransomspares.co.uk/parts/brands/karcher/pressure-washer-spares/k3.550%20eu%20(1.180-130.0)/detergent-fitting-assembly/512114.htm 
και όλα καλά.
Ευχαριστώ όλους για τη συνδρομή σας.

----------

